# Wireless printing with canon 5200R



## Nick Ebels (Apr 1, 2006)

Has anybody had any success printing with canon 5200R

I'm having trouble connecting through wireless to my canon 5200r from both G5 and iMac Intel. Works like a charm from windows xp laptop.

Printer is wireless - all computer connect to the router wired through the same switch. Canon network tools on mac sees printer for configuration of printer but printer doesn't show on canon ij network in printer selection.

Wired ethernet and USB are fine. 

Helpdesk is useless - they claim it isn't the software.

Any ideas?


----------



## Happy Mac (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello, I hope this post would give you a hint. I connected a Canon 4200R to an IMac G5 (Tiger 10.4.6), so I guess it is not very different.

1 follow the standard procedure with the USB cable to install the drivers and adjust your printer; you should now collect the different IP adresses of your devices

2 look for the IP adress the router gave to your printer if DHCP (or use the number you assigned) and type it in your browser  (eg: 192.168.x.x) to reach the main page of your printer (in Japanese!). If it's OK, go to Disk uitility to repair permissions. Restart your your computer.

3 go to system preferences, go to "printers and fax", you should see your printer and be able to use it. (I was not). If not, do "add new printer" (IP one) and type the IP adress of your printer,select it, and select your driver.
You should be through.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 11, 2006)

I have this printer. i also struggled with it then had an simple idea. The problem blocking me was the internal software Firewall blocking outgoing UDP traffic. Once I fixed that the setup was simple. I hope this helps.


----------



## Nick Ebels (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advice - still no show. I have stopped the firewall to be sure, i am seeing the printer in setup, can connect through safari but printer fails to show on canon ij network in printer setup utility when pressing more printers.

It finds the printer when printing as IP printer but suggest gimp print driver. I'd like to use the regular driver.

I must be missing something obvious here!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 29, 2006)

When I was trouble shooting mine I first went to the Canon web site and download the latest drivers. Also the directions (being a guy I hate directions) it first said to hook up the printer via USB first and do the printer setup described in the directions because you have to set it up to before going wireless. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Happy Mac (May 2, 2006)

Be sure to configure your printer through USB port first ( as Satcomer said)and add it through "printers and fax".
Then you don't need Canon software but again use system preferences (printer and fax) to add a printer with the right IP adress Now you should see it.
Then select the printer you added. This should work provided you got rid of any kind of port limitation.
Good luck.


----------



## zurawsk (Aug 30, 2006)

I have also problem with my new 5200R. I can't connect it to simply Airport Express (128bit ascii wep). Notebook and PB  I  can connect without any problem. Printer don't want even to see SSID. Airport with version 4.3 (newest). Any idea? Best wishes Jareek


----------



## thowie (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't know anything about using the airport express, but I had to use a PrintFab to be able to print to my Canon wirelessly:  check out http://www.printfab.net/  It's great!


----------



## zurawsk (Sep 1, 2006)

Dear ALL!

Tonight I have found solution! Read F.. Manual ... for both Airport express as well as for Pixma 5200R. AIRPort has more channels available, Pixma only 1-11. Airport was working on channel 12 which is not visible for Pixma. By changing channel in Airport I fixed the problem. Best regards to All!


----------

